# Symphonic metal/rock?



## Minish (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, yeah, I've broadened my musical horizons quite a bit. :) I'm starting to get into the symphonic genres, so I'm looking for anyone's suggestions as I'm sure there are dozens of people here who're knowledgeable on it.

Basically anything like Within Temptation's later stuff, thinking of checking out Epica, After Forever and Nightwish, can these be recommended? Anything else similar/better?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 14, 2009)

people say that ELO is symphonic rock, or was.. before they went disco.

ELO - "can't get it out of my head"

i like them, as cheesy as they can be.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 14, 2009)

Just listen to Nightwish and ditch the rest. None of it is as good. If you want old-school symphonic rock, just check out ELO yeah. Or old school prog rock or whatever.

The whole symfo-metal trend is overdone and blah these days. I've seen Epica and they have the stage presence of worn out statues. After Forever are nice but they are fucking elevator muzak to my ears. Delain have an annoying singer (she can sing, but her voice. fuck that). Old WT is alright but their new stuff is boring poppy rock that has distortion for the sake of it. I guess you can try Evanescence. Personally I like Tristania, but it's barely symphonic. Melodic yes, symphonic no. Lacuna Coil's male singer bugs me. List goes on and on and on.

Basically I am shitty tired of this genre but yeah I still love Nightwish. They are one of the few bands with symphonic elements I still like. I know more symphonic metal bands, but they originate from black or death metal or power metal... they are in any case more extreme in some ways (heavy, grunts, or in the case of power metal they sound like dungeons and dragons cheese)... so you can try it out, but be wary. There's a lot of shit you'll have to wade through to get to the good stuff and what you like. Then again, I find it's like that with every genre.

If you like male vocalists with your sympho-metal, try Kamelot, they are fucking fantastic.

another problem with sympho stuff is you can tack it onto any form of rock so it's not entirely specific because you can have an alternative rock band with an orchestra and a black metal band with an orchestra so it's definitely ambiguous... I understand the direction you're going in.

Also, Furret will have a ton of recs for you.


----------



## Minish (Jul 18, 2009)

Nightwish is great, the album "Century Child" is awesome. I'll try the others you mentioned as well, and I'll even give Kamelot a go, though I've never been fond of male vocalists.

Small reply but yeah, I did take in everything you said. Cheers~

fc: Not really what I'm looking for but thanks. X3


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 19, 2009)

hahahaha century child is like my gf's favourite album ever <3


----------



## otaku-dono (Jul 29, 2009)

I think Lacuna Coil and Nightwish are the only symphonic metal bands I've heard, and they're both pretty damn good. I think they're almost identical, but Lacuna Coil has a worse female singer and a better male singer. =/


----------



## Ninjabait (Jul 29, 2009)

The only symphonic metal band I'm into would be Nightwish. Though I haven't really bothered to check out the rest of the genre yet. =/


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 29, 2009)

What? Andrea Ferro is terrible. I'm not the biggest Marco fan (oh dear God I don't know how I can actually say that with good conscience, gooooood thing my gf isn't here) but Andrea is tone deaf as fuuuuck. And that's coming from someone that's seen both bands live.


----------



## otaku-dono (Aug 1, 2009)

Watershed said:


> What? Andrea Ferro is terrible. I'm not the biggest Marco fan (oh dear God I don't know how I can actually say that with good conscience, gooooood thing my gf isn't here) but Andrea is tone deaf as fuuuuck. And that's coming from someone that's seen both bands live.


Sorry, I meant early Marco. He sounds so much worse than he does around the time Tarja leaves.


----------

